# trolling motor?and numbers



## the roofer

If ya got a trolling motor on a canoe does it need to be registered?I heard it does...thanks


----------



## sfw1960

I think ALL motorized craft do..........


----------



## malainse

sfw1960 said:


> I think ALL motorized craft do..........


Yes, Put any motor on a watercraft and MC # are needed. 

For a canoe it is $14 for 3 years....


----------



## the roofer

wasn't for sure what they considered abut a trolling being ran by battery and all...


----------



## Laketrotter

Yes, you need MC numbers. I have even seem a paddle boat with a trolling motor with MC numbers


----------



## Team Spawn Bag

Yes, electric (trolling) motors count and require MC numbers when installed on boats/canoes/kayaks/etc.

My friend had to put MC numbers on a small inflatable boat (zodiac), because it had a tiny little motor. Funny looking thing, but very portable.


----------



## itchyrichy

Today I registered a 16' canoe, it was 14 dollars for 3 years.


----------

